# Hawk Creek – WITS 2010



## zonbonzovi (Jun 30, 2010)

This pic was at the boat launch, apparently to discourage drunken boating...makes me want a drink.







SNAKES

Pituophis catenfe(Gopher/bull snake)



















Thamnophis sirtalis(Common garter snake)  Sorry for the quality...I'm shakier that Michael J. Fox w/o me coffee.













Crotalus viridis(Western rattlesnake)  The consensus find of the trip.



















Warning: do not try this at home!  Hemotoxins can/will ruin your day(at the very least).  That said...interspecial lovin'.







Much more to come!


----------



## Travis K (Jun 30, 2010)

She was a good kisser.  I think she even slipped me the tongue.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 30, 2010)

INVERTS, Pt. 1:

Tenebrionidae(2 varieties)

Room for one more?



















Buprestids(?)

Sparkly!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jun 30, 2010)

INVERTS, Part 1A:

Cicindela oregona(? - Tiger beetle)



















Chalcophora sp?(Pine borer)



















Pleocoma sp(? Rain beetle)



















??? with disc shaped sac:













Tick (I forget which):













Xystodesmid?  The red "glows" under UV


----------



## Travis K (Jun 30, 2010)

That pede is male BTW.  I didn't even think to sex it after Katie found it.


----------



## Travis K (Jun 30, 2010)

*John and Katie on the canoe.*


----------



## Travis K (Jun 30, 2010)

*our humble camp site*


----------



## VinceG (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey Travis, Really nice pictures! that's one big Thamnophis Sirtalis!

I tried to ID some of the bugs, the Bupestid looks like a _Chrysobothris harrisi_ to me, if it was really small, it probably is!

The Tiger Beetle is probably a _Cicindela limbalis limbalis_.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 3, 2010)

Vince89, thanks for the IDs.

Some more various photos:

Habitat:































Lake Lenore "caves"







Potpourri


----------



## moloch (Jul 3, 2010)

That first buprestid was beautiful!  Tiger beetles are always nice to see as well.  It is interesting to see these wide-ranging families.

Regards,
David


----------



## myrmecophile (Jul 3, 2010)

Well was a good post until I saw the one picture with the Darwin award nominee kissing the rattlesnake. That is the sort of behaviors that paints herpers and such in a very bad light. that is a very irresponsible picture to post.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 6, 2010)

the jumping spider looks like it is eating a very unhappy and tiny alien


----------



## Travis K (Jul 6, 2010)

Vince89 said:


> Hey Travis, Really nice pictures! that's one big Thamnophis Sirtalis!
> 
> I tried to ID some of the bugs, the Bupestid looks like a _Chrysobothris harrisi_ to me, if it was really small, it probably is!
> 
> The Tiger Beetle is probably a _Cicindela limbalis limbalis_.


Don't give me credit for Zonbonzovi's pics  I was very picture lazy that weekend.



myrmecophile said:


> Well was a good post until I saw the one picture with the Darwin award nominee kissing the rattlesnake. That is the sort of behaviors that paints herpers and such in a very bad light. that is a very irresponsible picture to post.


I kind of agree with you, but only a little.  If myself or the snake were in any danger I would not have done that.  I wonder what you would say about my handling video and or pics of S. s. de haani?  And FYI, I would only be Darwin worthy if I were bit.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 6, 2010)

Is that wood ready to split yet:razz:?  Cool pics, thanks for taking the time:worship:!


----------



## myrmecophile (Jul 6, 2010)

You're kidding right?? No danger, unless you have a set of vice grips on that little fellas mouth or it is dead there is the danger of a bite. I have seen how flexible their heads and mouths are and no matter how much control you think you have they can always outwit you. There is not a responsible herper out there that would condone that exhibition. To engage in the behavior would make a nominee, getting bit would make you a winner.


----------



## Travis K (Jul 7, 2010)

myrmecophile said:


> You're kidding right?? No danger, unless you have a set of vice grips on that little fellas mouth or it is dead there is the danger of a bite. I have seen how flexible their heads and mouths are and no matter how much control you think you have they can always outwit you. There is not a responsible herper out there that would condone that exhibition. To engage in the behavior would make a nominee, getting bit would make you a winner.


If you say so.

Travis K, Honorary Nominee of the Prestigious Darwin Award!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 7, 2010)

I just wanted to note that you are ineligible as receiving the prestigious award requires that one removes (s)himself from the gene pool.  There apparently was no lifeguard while you were swimming in it


----------



## AOConnor (Jul 7, 2010)

Alright, since you insisted to put yourself out there, you might as well at least post the correct taxonomy and identifications of your animals. Northern pacific rattlesnakes (the subspecies of western rattler we have in Washington) are _Crotalus oreganus oreganus_. they were split from _C. viridis_ a few years ago. The garter snake is not a common garter snake, it's a wandering garter snake (an explanation to the person who mentioned it being so large) and it's _Thamnophis elegans vagrans_.

On to the more important piece here. You really are being irresponsible posting that picture. Typing "Don't try this at home" is not going to deter a kid from copying it. Worse than that, it was just reckless doing it anyways. Rattlesnakes can absolutely open their mouths and/or get a fang in you while in a three finger hold, it's why MOST responsible herpers don't even grab them behind the head. If you want to stick with the "if you say so" attitude, fine, don't listen to people who obviously are more experienced with wild snakes than you, keep kissing them on the nose, it's only a matter of time before you're sitting in a hospital thinking, "I should have listened to those jerks on the internet". I hope you don't have any serious injury from your bite if it happens, a bite to the face would be very serious, even with our crotes not being as toxic as some of their southern cousins. I also hope the snake that bites you doesn't get hurt. In the mean time, while you are flirting with danger (and possibly losing part of your face) please don't post the pictures of you doing it. It really was a nice post aside from that picture.


----------



## M Wolverton (Jul 8, 2010)

As you can probably tell by now, your post has gotten some attention on a fieldherping discussion forum. 

Understand that I am posting with more than 25 years of experience with rattlesnakes in the western states and predominantly oreganus from WA.  This experience includes routinely capturing them and photographing, as well as having a collection of captive rattlesnakes in the past.

You will not pull that stunt very many times.  That snake could have nailed you on the lip without any problem at all, it was completely unhindered. Many individuals, if not most, will.  Consider yourself extremely lucky.


----------



## Travis K (Jul 8, 2010)

OK, OK...

So this is the part where I need to swallow my pride.

I will ask Zonbonzovi to remove the link in question for the sake of not promoting reckless behavior.


----------



## AOConnor (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you, at this point it's the best thing you could do, aside from assure us you wouldn't do it again for your own health and the safety of the snakes.


----------



## Travis K (Jul 8, 2010)

AOConnor said:


> Thank you, at this point it's the best thing you could do, aside from assure us you wouldn't do it again for your own health and the safety of the snakes.


You can count on that.  It was a one time thing, and FYI I wouldn't kill a snake just cause it bit me.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 8, 2010)

AOConnor- thanks for the taxonomic corrections...apparently my sources(and my eyeballs) are outdated.

Regarding the now infamous pic: we all make questionable judgement calls, yet most of the time they are not documented.  I would hope that this doesn't permanently cast a shadow over Travis or I.  Other than a momentary lack of restraint, Travis is an an intelligent, articulate and ultimately likeable guy.  I can't vouch for zonbonzovi, however

If any of you in the NW herping community are interested in educating/hunting, we may have a campout coming up...we'd be glad to have the extra knowledge/sets of eyes/camaraderie/nature nerds.  Cheers,

John


----------



## myrmecophile (Jul 8, 2010)

Everyone is entitled  to a silly moment now and again, I am just glad that this one turned out well without someone getting hurt or dead.


----------



## ssssnakeluvr (Jul 9, 2010)

zonbonzovi said:


> Thamnophis sirtalis(Common garter snake)  Sorry for the quality...I'm shakier that Michael J. Fox w/o me coffee.


that's actually a wandering garter, thamnophis elegans vagrans


----------

